# scin' quam iracundus siem?



## AH92

Hi!

What kind of verb is scin'? The context is:

scin' quam iracundus siem?
Réalises-tu à quel point je suis irrité ? (French Wiktionary)

Obviously, scin' means "do you realize", but what is the n' at the end?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scholiast

Good day!

This is from either Plautus or Terence. It's a colloquial contraction from _scisne_, where _-ne_ is an 'enclitic [i.e. "attached"] interrogative particle'.

_siem_ is also a colloquialism, in place of 'proper' (i.e. Ciceronian or Caesarean) _sim_.

Σ


----------



## AH92

Thanks! So, is the complete translation, "Do you realize how irritated I am?"?


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici


AH92 said:


> "Do you realize how irritated I am?"


To me that is a pretty good version. I'd like the wider context, though, to be sure.
Σ


----------



## bearded

For ''iracundus'' I would suggest 'irascible/choleric/irritable' rathet than irritated. The descendant of that Latin adjective still exists in Italian (_iracondo_) and seems to have retained the original meaning. But it depends on the context, as Scholiast wrote.


----------



## Scholiast

Dear friends

In the context, 'how cross I am' might get it.

Cheers,

Σ


----------



## bearded

Not being too familiar with British idioms, dear Scholiast, I'd like to know what the exact meaning of 'cross' is.  Is it 'angry' or is it 'irritable'? (for iracundus, the latter would look correct to me). Thank you in advance.

Cf. here: DIZIONARIO LATINO ''iracundus''
''_Aliud iracundum esse, aliud iratum_''


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings dear bearded

'cross' is somewhere between 'irritated' and 'angry', if that makes sense to you. It is a fairly colloquial word, implying mild displeasure, but not furious wrath.

And by heavens I hope the Mediolanenses are coping with the current crisis.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Scholiast.


Scholiast said:


> I hope the Milanese are coping with the current crisis.


I really hope so, too - also for the British people. You please do all you can to stay safe!


----------

